

Ask HN: What tools are you using to manage your servers - tzury

Well, the 'S' of the SNMP stands for simple, yet, I wonder what is out there that can be described as "SNMP Made Easy".<p>I am looking for a suite of software which not standing in my way, easy to work with (install, configure), and basically requires no maintenance once installed.<p>I am about to deploy my software on around around 180 remote Linux servers and wants to monitor the servers and configure my daemons all from a centralized point.<p>Open Source is mandatory.<p>Since most of YC startups are basically SAAS shaped companies I guess there is enough knowledge amongst us that can be shared and useful for others.<p>And last thing, I strongly believe providing such suite, end to end solutions, can be a great business for a startup (but that is another story...)
======
js4all
Good call. I start with what I am using:

\- webmin for administration

\- stashboard as dashboard / status monitor

\- monit as watchdog / monitor

\- mrtg as network / CPU / connection monitor

only the last one is using SNMP

